# EOI 189 visa invitation round 19th August 2013



## ChemEng83 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi All,

Any Chemical Engineers expecting to get an invitation for 189 visa on the 19th August? If so, what are your points?

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ChemEng83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any Chemical Engineers expecting to get an invitation for 189 visa on the 19th August? If so, what are your points?
> 
> Cheers


I did not want to play anticipation play....so I just took 190 way.......as I am aware that Chem Enggrs occupation have very less places in skillselect........I got SA SS and invited with 60 points........besides I did not claim partner's points.........otherwise...it would be 65 points.

cheers


----------



## ChemEng83 (Aug 5, 2013)

I lodged my EOI on the 26th July with 65 points. Hope to get an invite on the 19th August.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ChemEng83 said:


> I lodged my EOI on the 26th July with 65 points. Hope to get an invite on the 19th August.


All the best mate....


----------



## dhanasree (Aug 25, 2013)

*19th August EOI invitations*

Hi All,

Any clue if invitations for Analyst programmer ( 261311 ) were held during 19th August round.

Thanks, 
Dhanasree


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

dhanasree said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any clue if invitations for Analyst programmer ( 261311 ) were held during 19th August round.
> 
> ...


Hello Dhanasree,

No, no invitations for ICT (2613) codes (Software engineers, developer programmers, analyst programmers and test engineers) in Aug 19th round.

Please find the report from immigration website.

SkillSelect

However, they intend to invite these ICT occupations which was suspended for last invite, in the coming invitation round on 2nd September and future. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## dhanasree (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot JR. 

Logged my EOI for Analyst programmer role on Aug 19th..Hmmm...i think now i need to wait for sep 2nd round.

Any idea what is the wait time for visa invitation for Analyst programmer role...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

dhanasree said:


> Thanks a lot JR.
> 
> Logged my EOI for Analyst programmer role on Aug 19th..Hmmm...i think now i need to wait for sep 2nd round.
> 
> Any idea what is the wait time for visa invitation for Analyst programmer role...





dhanasree said:


> Thanks a lot JR.
> 
> Logged my EOI for Analyst programmer role on Aug 19th..Hmmm...i think now i need to wait for sep 2nd round.
> 
> Any idea what is the wait time for visa invitation for Analyst programmer role...


Hello dhanasree,

My pleasure.

May I know your points ? And also if you are single in your application or have any dependents ? 

So far, until June 2013, the invitation was purely based on ranking in EOI applicants. i.e irrespective of one has 60 or 65 or 70 or 75 or 80, the invitation was on first come first serve basis where people who submitted EOI just before invitation hour got invitation in the next hour (As there are two rounds of invitation every month on first and third monday).

However, from last month, the number of ICT applicants are dramatically higher than ever. Also, there were many other competitive changes that has been happening in DIAC and ACS. Consequently, there is an indication of the EOI Invitation process becoming highly competitive and tougher. 

What my friend and myself analyze is, the invitation especially for our ICT 2613 four subclasses may depend on various things such as total points, Work experience, IELTS score, number of applicants in an application, age of primary applicant, partner skill if considered, number of countries visited by the primary applicant, EOI ranking further, if the two candidates have similar other aforementioned details and many other factors. We have strong reason for every of these factors mentioned.

People in our ICT 2613, since May 27th 2013, with 60 points and for 189 visa haven't still got the invitation yet. Total number of EOIs during 1st week of August was 1500. I don't know how many as of date though. Total occupation in ICT left is around 3200 approximately. 

However, these days, people with 75 points and or 70 seems to be getting invite first or preferred over candidates with 65 and then 60. Now DIAC seems to be issuing invites for ICT on pro rata basis, which means, every month approx 165 invitations for our 4 occupations. Which means, 165/4 = approx 30 invites. Of which, assume 50% for 65, 70 pointers. Then approx 15-18 invitations maximum for 60 pointers. This 60 pointers again will come on queue(rank) basis, so some people guess, our invitations could get delayed like anything ad some are even negative. Some fuss is going on about the upcoming next month election in Australia, where critics claim that, ICT influx in Australia is going to be tapered or completely stopped.

But, point to consider affirmatively is that, there is a suspension of State Sponsorship (190 Visa), which means, those grants will be balanced for 189, so we get some relaxation. Also, during 2012 (Last year), only in November, the 60 pointers were first invited. In addition, from September 1st, visa fees is increasing, possibly that could be one possible scenario which can boost up invitation process, as it is a win-win situation for the applicant and Australia. One more good thing is, up until now, there were only 1150 invitations for 189 visa every round. Now, the same has been increased by 100 to 1250 from September 2nd invitation.

These are just the fuss and analysis by many of the people in the queue for invitation. However, there could be a clear picture and a proper analysis could be drawn from September 2nd invitation results. 

All the best for your invitation.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## dhanasree (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello JR,

Thanks a lot for the response.

Here are the details

Eexp 5.7 ( out of which 2 yrs have been deducted by ACS)
IELTS S 7.5 - L 7.5 - R 8 - W 7

Considering age and education factors along with exp and Ielts score mentioned above, points are coming up to 60.

Thanks, 
Dhanasree


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

dhanasree said:


> Hello JR,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the response.
> 
> ...


Hello Dhanasree,

My pleasure.

Yes you very well meet the eligibility to get an invite, but timeline is something that we cannot exactly predict atleast until Sep 2nd round's results are out after which, we can have a fair idea of the timeline.

Lot of people with same background as of yours is in queue of EOI to get an invite.

Let us hope that everyone get invite soon. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Rupa Pankaj (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello All,

I have applied for EOI on 20th Aug and waiting for the result. Have 70 points.

Till a couple of days back I knew that the AUg 19th result was not announced but now I see this link on skillselect page

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 19 August 2013 Results

Have any of u got ur results after 19th aug.
Kindly let me know , as this page shows that 4600 Visas have already been given and the ceiling (upper limit) is 4800 for FY13-14 

Now getting a little worried if I will get an invite or nor .

kindly respond

Regards
Rupa


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for EOI on 20th Aug and waiting for the result. Have 70 points.
> 
> ...


Hello Rupa,

Occupation ceilings for ICT(2613) code hasn't reached its saturation at all. If you are one in ICT, you'll surely get an invite with 70 points soon.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Rupa Pankaj (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks JR 

Yes we have applied for sw engineer with 70 points for visa 189.
May be I did some miscalculation or the website has misleading data. not sure 

crossing fingers

regards
Rupa




jre05 said:


> Hello Rupa,
> 
> Occupation ceilings for ICT(2613) code hasn't reached its saturation at all. If you are one in ICT, you'll surely get an invite with 70 points soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Thanks JR
> 
> Yes we have applied for sw engineer with 70 points for visa 189.
> May be I did some miscalculation or the website has misleading data. not sure
> ...


Hello Rupa,

My pleasure.

Look at this, *2613	Software and Applications Programmers*	4800	1333*

This report is there in the immigration website, under "Reports" section and "Occupation ceilings" in that. You need to search with the string "2613" which is for software engineers category. You will see, only 1333 invites have been issued so far.

SkillSelect

Here, 4800 is the total visa for 2613 (Software engineer, analyst programmer, developer programmer and test engineer) for the whole program year. Of which, only 1333 invites have been issued so far. It is just 4 invitation rounds since July 2013 as they conduct 2 rounds every month on 1st and 3rd Monday. 

Thus, if you are a software engineer, and that too with 70 points, I am sure you should get an invite in maximum of 2 or 3 rounds in worst case. But, my guess is you should get invite on Sep 2nd or Sep 16th round as having 70 points is quite stronger case.

If you can read my earlier posts on this thread, you can have fair idea of how many invites per round happens and how many pointers can get invite for our category. You need not have to worry at all. In one or two rounds you will get invite (i.e by September).

Additionally, to support applicants like you who are with higher points and to issue visa throughout the program year, DIAC has come up with pro rata invitation which has a fixed number of invites on every round. So you are way safer, in fact as I said, may be on Sep 2nd or worst by Sep 16th you get invite, provided, they are not holding our software engineers invitation like they surprisingly did on last invite on Aug 19th where no one from our 2613 have got invitation. That information is also available for you in the above link. Please have a look, you will have a sound understanding. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## maverek (Sep 1, 2013)

*Applying for 2613*

Hello All,

I am a newbie to this forum. I was a software engineer with 7+ yrs of experience. I am planning to apply to 2613 Software and Applications Programmers under the 189 visa subclass.

On calculation, my points add up to 65. Can somebody shed some light on my chances if start with the applications and assuming that i will submit my Skillset assessment in 2-3 weeks to ACS. From the previous threads i understand that 2613 is filling up at a fast pace.

I had tried my luck on Canada Immigration and sadly  the cap for my occupation got filled up and i lost a whole lot of money.

Can somebody give me some information, so that i can take an informed decision ?

Thanks in advance,
MV


----------



## chemeng123 (Sep 5, 2013)

*2nd sep invitation*



ChemEng83 said:


> I lodged my EOI on the 26th July with 65 points. Hope to get an invite on the 19th August.


Hi, 

Have you got invitation last round, which is on 2nd september?

I have not got my yet. I am on the same occupation and the effective date is 30th july

thanks


----------



## Guirguis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello
I am new here and don't know how to post a new thread, so this is where i will ask my related questions:
I applied for visa 189 having 60 points and got the invitation. When I started compiling my papers I discovered how hard it is and how easy one can get refused, and the fees is too much just to lose!
I have some problems as of how to support my claims for experience:
1-I couldn't get payslips from one of my previous companies
2-another previous company has a problem, they refused to write the salary on the experience letter but gave me payslips and the experience letter i sent to Engineers Australia had my manager title as The Vice Chairman of the Board. he had this title temporarily but his main job is General Manager and this is what appears in the letter I got from him now!!!!!! if DIAC check with EA they will think I cheat!!!!!!!!
I think of not applying untill the invitation expires then apply for sponsored visa 190 and never even mention my experience! EA gave me 4.5 yrs of exp!
Please help


----------

